# Some of mine.



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a quick shot of a few of mine.


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 10, 2007)

What's the cobalt one, and the one in the middle on the bottom?


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Kent Ohio, the cobalt bottle is a Rocegno, and the bottom one at center is a B. Lager Beer Bottle from Cincinnati. Can anyone tell me what the Roncegno is? I have it listed as a medicine on my website, but I have doubts as to if it is a medicine.


----------

